# Little Cast Iron Project



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

A little cast iron project I had to do at my mom's The guy across the street hit her old mail box which was an 8x8 so hard he snapped it in half. So I made this for her.


----------



## PlumberJake (Nov 15, 2010)

No vent??? 

J/k.... looks cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Neat idea there


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

PlumberJake said:


> No vent???
> 
> J/k.... looks cool. :thumbup:


 
I was going to use a wye with a 45º ell, and put a 2x4 fitting in the top of the wye and install a light fixture there. But they wanted me to keep it simple.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

That's neat, i like it

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

How ya feeling Ron?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Titan Plumbing said:


> How ya feeling Ron?


 Not to bad. Have my blood suger under control now. Still get the mystery chest pains here and there, doc thinks its a damaged nerve.


----------



## coast to coast (Feb 17, 2012)

I like it .


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I like it. I presume it passed a standing water test.:laughing: 
Not that it matters it past the inspection (mom) with flying colors.
Keep your health in check and us informed.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

SewerRatz said:


> Not to bad. Have my blood suger under control now. Still get the mystery chest pains here and there, doc thinks its a damaged nerve.


That is awesome! You type 1 or 2? I have been type 1 for almost 25 years now.
keep bs in check. It is hard some times but needs to be done.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

mssp said:


> That is awesome! You type 1 or 2? I have been type 1 for almost 25 years now.
> keep bs in check. It is hard some times but needs to be done.


Type to on insulin. I take 10 units of humolog before each meal, and 30 units of lantis before bed. In Jan my BS A1C was 12.2 couple weeks ago the A1C is now down to 8.2


----------



## 3/4 MIP (Dec 1, 2009)

Ron,
I was thinking of doing that type of mailbox also. Really cool. Will you be at the trade show next week? I'm going to the CE class first. Hope to see you there.

v/r
Shannon


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

No hub coulpings allowed ?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

rjbphd said:


> No hub coulpings allowed ?


Not at Ron's house. :no:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

3/4 MIP said:


> Ron,
> I was thinking of doing that type of mailbox also. Really cool. Will you be at the trade show next week? I'm going to the CE class first. Hope to see you there.
> 
> v/r
> Shannon


I hope to meet ya too as well other pz guys and gals!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

rjbphd said:


> No hub coulpings allowed ?


Not in my house, jobs or Chicago.


3/4 MIP said:


> Ron,
> I was thinking of doing that type of mailbox also. Really cool. Will you be at the trade show next week? I'm going to the CE class first. Hope to see you there.
> 
> v/r
> Shannon


I will be there. Meyers is having a show as well in Lisle on the 29th I think. I will double check.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

That is cool🍀🍺happy st. Pats day all


----------

